

The monkey Iran claims to have returned safely from space not the same sent up - aliostad
http://observers.france24.com/content/20130201-iran-astronaut-monkey-space-alive-photos

======
notjustanymike
Iran is good at Photoshop, you think they'd pick up on that

~~~
jcromartie
No, they're terribly, embarrassingly bad at Photoshop. Their missile launches,
drones, etc., are all just shitty photoshops that don't fool anybody. Typical
of the attitude of the incompetent dictatorships like Iran and North Korea.
They think they are the greatest force on Earth, but they are really just
fools.

